# Linux + Windows bootbar machen



## d-braun (4. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir Linux (Suse 10.1 mit Gnome) auf eine extra Festplatte installiert.
Dann habe ich die 3 Linux-Partitionen mit Acronis Disk Director auf die gleiche Platte wie mein Windows kopiert.
Wenn ich jetzt von der Platte boote bootet nur das Windows weil die Windowspartition aktiv ist. Setze ich die 1. Linux-Partiton aktiv kommt "Fehler beim Laden des Betriebssystems".

Wie bekomme ich es hin dass Linux und Windows bootbar werden und ich das ganze im Suse-Bootmanager auswählen kann?

MFG
dom


----------



## Chamäleon (4. Dezember 2006)

Merkwürdiger Vorgang!!

Bei der Installation von SuSE Linux wird Dir angeboten, eine bestehende (Windows-) Partition zu verkleinern und Linux in dem nun frei gewordenen Bereich zu installieren. Wenn Du diese Option nutzt, richtet SuSE den Bootmanager automatisch richtig ein.

Zu Deinem Disk Manager kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ihn nicht kenne. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von diesen "Festplatten-Verwurschtelern".


----------



## splat (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo d-braun

wenn du nicht neu installieren magst (wer will das schon), dann stelle den Linux Bootloader doch einfach mit irgendeiner Linux Live CD unter chroot wieder her, nachdem du deine Linux Partition aktiv gesetzt hast. Welchen Bootloader benutzt du denn? Falls du Grub benutzt, dann hast du hier eine recht gute Anleitung. Unter dem Punkt "Bootloader wiederherstellen" - "chroot über ein Live System". Habe das schon einige Male gemacht (jedesmal nachdem mir Windows nach einer Installation meinen Bootloader überschrieben hat) und es dürfte auch nicht so tragisch sein, wenn deine Partitionen wild verteilt sind. Spielt auch keine Rolle welche Live CD du dafür benutzt.

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Dezember 2006)

Wahrscheinlich ist die interne Festplatte eine IDE Festplatte daher wird sie unter Linux mittels hdX angesprochen. Externe USB Festplatten werden mittels sdX angesprochen (genau wie sata). Dazu musst du die /etc/fstab anpassen und gegebenenfalls lilo bzw. grub neu in die MBR schreiben.


----------

